# 2007 Playoffs Game 1: Nets @ Raptors 4.21.07



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

*Game 1*
* New Jersey Nets @ Toronto Raptors *
* Saturday April 21st, 2007*
*12:30 PM, EST*
* TV Coverage: ESPN*
* Radio Coverage: WFAN*








vs.







​


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Go Nets Go.


----------



## Kidd Karma (Oct 30, 2003)

Vince you got a whole team around you....use them.....LETS GO NETS!!!!!!


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

"Please don't steal bandwidth. Hotlinking images is costly and inconsiderate." :lol:


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

hopefully this series brings our two boards closer together.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

^^ hope so, 

and you Raptors fans must love the Nets, thanks.


----------



## TriDoub5 (Jan 24, 2007)

:bananallama: Lets go Nets!!!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

This is going to be such a great series, I can't wait.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Phenom Z28 said:


> This is going to be such a great series, I can't wait.


These two boards are going to be bananas.


----------



## Fray (Dec 19, 2005)

I just realized that this game is the first of the 07 playoffs. Nice.


----------



## TriDoub5 (Jan 24, 2007)

Since there is no score prediction:
Nets 98
Raps 95


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Gonna be a good game/series.


----------



## GMJigga (May 23, 2006)




----------



## TriDoub5 (Jan 24, 2007)

Now that's what im talking about.:lol:


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

GMJigga said:


>


 ....'tf? :eek8:


----------



## GMJigga (May 23, 2006)

Phenom Z28 said:


> ....'tf? :eek8:



think "aliens"


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

You Meadowlanders are in for a beating.  Ready?


----------



## TriDoub5 (Jan 24, 2007)

We'll just have to see about that.


----------



## JasonKidd5 (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't know what you're talking about Slasher but I think you are the one's that need to get ready for a beating, a big big beating.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Gotta stop using that unauthorized bandwidth in these game threads!

I don't know what it was, so I went with what must be a great film.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

JasonKidd5 said:


> I don't know what you're talking about Slasher but I think you are the one's that need to get ready for a beating, a big big beating.


----------



## GMJigga (May 23, 2006)

Slasher said:


> You Meadowlanders are in for a beating. Ready?



I don't think any one actually _lives_ in the meadowlands.


----------



## seamusk (Jul 7, 2005)

so, i guess when NBA.com says "ESPN" they mean, "Not on TV". color this pittsburgher confused...


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

hurry up , more 13 hours to start the game.

damn it.


----------



## TriDoub5 (Jan 24, 2007)

Why do they keep posting Care Bears?:|


----------



## eddymac (Jun 23, 2005)

I hope the Nets take game 1 to set the tone for this series. Vince needs to have a solid game 30/5/5 is really reasonable.


----------



## theKidd-5 (Oct 4, 2005)

Gooo Netts!!


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Man...game starts in 6 hours... I gotta go to sleep so I can wake up on time.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

i get to watch the first nba playoff game on sopcast live  go nets go! 6 hours left  anyone know who's calling this game?


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

those of you who post during the game, do you post here or in the playoff forum?


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

hurry up, and I'll be here at game time.

it would be 12:00 AM though, I still root for the nets.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

jarkid said:


> hurry up, and I'll be here at game time.
> 
> it would be 12:00 AM though, I still root for the nets.


It's 11:00 PM here. Nets pride though


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

4 hours to start


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

jason skills are you japanese


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

jarkid said:


> jason skills are you japanese


nope. i am filipino but i live in vietnam.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

whoooo, i have a good feeling about this game. probably cause i got 2,000 posts today


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

about 3 hours to start


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

jarkid said:


> about 3 hours to start


3 1/2 hours


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

wow, i could not be any more bored


----------



## TJ Ford (Dec 16, 2006)

Guys, you need to calm down a bit. This page consists of posts from only you two. LOL. It will be a good game. 
ENJOY! (regardless of the outcome)
It's not all about winning right? LOL. (Everyone disagrees with me)


----------



## Universe (Jan 9, 2007)

*Go Nets!*


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

TJ Ford said:


> Guys, you need to calm down a bit. This page consists of posts from only you two. LOL. It will be a good game.
> ENJOY! (regardless of the outcome)
> It's not all about winning right? LOL. (Everyone disagrees with me)


well, you live in canada so the time of games are usually convenient for you guys. us asians usually have the games at 7 in the morning or in this case, 11:00 at night lasting until 2 am.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

plus, first playoff game and it's a huge one.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

1 HOUR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
That's 3600 seconds!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ok

3600, 3599, 3598, 3597, 3596...


----------



## KD (Jun 29, 2006)

Let's GO NETS!!!!!!!!


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

jasonskills said:


> whoooo, i have a good feeling about this game. probably cause i got 2,000 posts today


i think the nets will win this one


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

Go N-E-T-S

is there a pregame show?


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

we NEED to take this one. there needs to be no doubt we can lose this series. end it as soon as possible. im predicting in 6. we take game 1, and home time wins rest of the way


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

40 minutes to start the game.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Go Nets Go 
Go Nets Go 
Go Nets Go 
Go Nets Go 
Go Nets Go 
Go Nets Go


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

Let"s Go Nets!!!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

take this one, go nets.


----------



## dirtyjerzz (Aug 18, 2006)

The Kidd era Nets always start big games like they were shot out of a cannon. I predict a double digit lead by the 2nd quarter. The key is how long they can sustain it. A few years ago the protocol was the nets start strong, put the other team in a hole by half time, then seal the win with a strong 3rd quarter. Its been a long time since I saw the Nets clamp down offensively and defensively in the 3rd like they used to. If the Nets can win the 3rd they win the series.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

jarkid said:


> take this one, go nets.


hey jarkid, how you watching this?


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

go go go


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

http://myp2p.eu/NBA.htm


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

go nets go


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

beat them beat them !


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

go go go og o go g og ogo go go go go go go


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

defense !


----------



## GMJigga (May 23, 2006)

how rasho just got SKEETED on by RJ


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Collins cant even go straight up without bouncing the ball


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

go go go


----------



## Finchstatic (Dec 24, 2004)

Bosh in foul trouble!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

It seems TJ Ford is going to be the problem


----------



## Finchstatic (Dec 24, 2004)

RJ off to a good start


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

go go go g ogo 

Kidd for a layup


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

I like it


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

Go Kidd! You are the playoff master. :worthy:


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

nice start for the nets, horrible start for carter. nets clicking offensively (outside of carter), but ford is killing them. they need to d up.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Kidd take over this game,

please help Vince, thanks.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Kidd = Stockton

could play until 41 years old


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Vince is actually having a normal start.


----------



## Finchstatic (Dec 24, 2004)

how's the raptor crowd? im only watching play by play


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Kidd to RJ !!!


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

what the hell is Carter doing?


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Whatever Raptors...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Lol Andrea called for the walk instead of a Mikki foul

Vince needs to start knocking those shots down

Kidd with the reb-assist nice!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

vince stinking it up but, at least he's active on defense


----------



## Finchstatic (Dec 24, 2004)

Ford killing us


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

Wooow Kidd is making things happen.


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

omg wtf carter


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Kidd has 8 assists already


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Its funny how Carter pretends all this stuff doesn't bother him. Look him the way he is playing...


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

HB said:


> Kidd has 8 assists already


That is KIDsane?


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

Carter needs someone to slap him upside his head.. why's he fading away on those shots coming of screens??


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Talk about focused...Kidd looks amazing out there.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

go nets go !!!!!

nachbar for a dunk


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

VC do your best go nets


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

I think Carter is just trying to see what the Raps defense will give him, he'll get his head on straight.


----------



## demens (Dec 9, 2006)

Kidd looks fresh, but Ford still blowing by him. We need to rest Kidd to make sure he stays like that. Carter and his jumpers, good thing Bosh has 2 fouls.

btw, i was watching this game on ESPN then had to switch to YES. who the **** let a women be a comentator for mens basketball. the hell.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carter isn't getting any calls, but he has got to stop shooting from the perimeter its only a matter of time until the refs open their eyes.


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

I knew we would trust the captain backing Carter up. And don't worry guys we are leading with the worst of VC. He'll be better I am sure of it.


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

Good start for the Nets so far, but they won't win if it is 4 on 6. Carter needs to get his head out of his *** and into the game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

RJ looks good


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

RJ Baby! 

Hes looking good so far.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Nets need to grind it out, thats when they are at their best.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

the Con men are in!


----------



## Finchstatic (Dec 24, 2004)

RJ and Kidd leading the nets


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Adams !!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

frank is a huge idiot

these raptor commentators are idiots


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Wow what was Williams thinking?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

no that wasn't marcus' fault

frank screamed out foul TJ cause he thought they had a foul to give but they didn't.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Argh, Marcus.

He will come throught though.

Kidd/RJ just like old times, Carter better wake his *** up though.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

So the first quarter is a push. What do the Netties do in the second quarter....


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Phenom Z28 said:


> Wow what was Williams thinking?


Frank told him to foul!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

they were showing Frank call out foul TJ here...so its not marcus' fault at all...frank is just a huge tool


----------



## Finchstatic (Dec 24, 2004)

ford with 14 points already. not a good sign.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

fruitcake said:


> no that wasn't marcus' fault
> 
> frank screamed out foul TJ cause he thought they had a foul to give but they didn't.


 No...what was his fault was taking a 3 with 5 seconds left to go in the quarter instead of taking the last shot, leaving time to do something stupid like fouling at the other end.


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

I cringe everytime I see Marcus trying to guard an opposing point guard.. Much less a PG 10x faster than he is..


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

oh what? Nachbar from Williams? word.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

How many blocks does Vince have?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

You would think with Ford on the bench the Nets would get a break. Calderon is just as deadly

Boki looking good so far


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Vvvvvv Cccccccc Thrrrrrreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !!!!!!!!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

wow waht a pass by vince


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Beautiful, Boone!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

nets are playing the best defense i've seen in months. especially vince


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vince looking better

By the way, why is Wright on Andrea and not Boone


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Let's go Boone..!!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Its the Boooooone!

Boki is the least Net I worry about.


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

Rj hot, Kidd hot, Carter warming, just you wait Air Canada.


----------



## Finchstatic (Dec 24, 2004)

there ya go vince


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Wright on!!!!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

HB said:


> Vince looking better
> 
> By the way, why is Wright on Andrea and not Boone


Bargani is mostly a threat at the perimiter.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh what? off the glass Vince?


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Williams off glass, Boone board.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

:laugh: anyone just see RJ run towards the scoring table and back to the bench



> Bargani is mostly a threat at the perimiter.


But he has several inches over Wright, he will just easily shoot over him.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Good time out.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

LOL I love how excited the crowd is because the Raptors are on a 2-0 run.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

HB said:


> :laugh: anyone just see RJ run towards the scoring table and back to the bench


ya saw that. that was weird

man vine with a fadeaway 21 foot bank shot? he definitely meant that to happen! :lol:


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

carter hopefully settling down now


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

the rookies are impressing me. playing with some poise


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

I almost hope Carter dosen't get too hot in the 1st half. Third quarter runs would be better.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

elsaic15 said:


> the rookies are impressing me. playing with some poise


Yep.

They've been through some big games, no suprise.


----------



## Finchstatic (Dec 24, 2004)

can somebody explain this to me?
(7:43)
[TOR 31-37]

Humphries Tip Shot: Made (3 PTS)


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

williams outta therePull


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

get that garbage out of there!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

YEA! go nets!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I have said it before, Boki is a god


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Marcus needs to slow down, hes making me nervous.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

GM3 said:


> Marcus needs to slow down, hes making me nervous.


I think Marcus is making himself nervous.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Go Collins!!!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

There you go Wright, thats how you do it.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

come on Boki


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

BOKI is the man


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

4-0 run now, the roof is gunna come down!


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

I like how they're wearing red shirts, and the Nets are wearing red jerseys.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

HB said:


> :laugh: anyone just see RJ run towards the scoring table and back to the bench
> 
> 
> 
> But he has several inches over Wright, he will just easily shoot over him.


I don't think Boone is up to guard the perimeter though, maybe Cliffy but I don't want him in there.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

You are telling me RJ wasnt fouled on that play


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

RJ just trying to do too much. That should've been an easy basket


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Let's go Nets!!


----------



## Eddy15 (Mar 19, 2006)

Where can i see this game? ViperTV is down =( The "free" audio stream doesnt seem to be too free anymore!!


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

There you go


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

man imagine if kidd could make open threes...he would be oscar robertson


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Alright guys...Let's get it together


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

And that was no charge either


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

charge??


----------



## Eddy15 (Mar 19, 2006)

anybody know where i can catch the game online? audio or video


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

That's not a charge on Vince.


----------



## jmk (Jun 30, 2002)

Bosh should have about 4 or 5 fouls right now. ****ing ***** refs.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

HB said:


> And that was no charge either


exactly


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

VC can't get over it


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Lol no one is even trying to rebound the ball


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

that was such a blantant block..


----------



## jirohkanzaki (Aug 4, 2005)

referees making the decision even before judging the play...they all think nets pleyers just fishing a foul on bosh! stupid morons!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

damn it that's not offensive foul


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

**** you nba official

give the love to vince carter


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Whoa Collins.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Let's go Baby!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Kidd is so good

Fastbreak baby


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

ya nets!


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

beautiful set of plays


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh my. Nets up 9


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

wow, maybe Bosh should be MVP.

That team falls apart without him.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Wright is playing well so far.

11 assists for Kidd already...damn.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Most assists, game
24 — Magic Johnson, LA Lakers vs. Phoenix, May 15, 1984
24 — John Stockton, Utah at LA Lakers, May 17, 1988
23 — Magic Johnson, LA Lakers at Portland, May 3, 1985
23 — John Stockton, Utah vs. Portland, April 25, 1996
22 — Doc Rivers, Atlanta vs. Boston, May 16, 1988

kidd has 11 assists with 1 minute to go in the half..


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

hahahahahahah

6-0 run


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

If this is the RJ we are going to see for the rest of playoffs, then Nets have alot of good times to look forward to


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

we are forcing turnovers while not committing many ourselves...one of biggest reasons we up, bersdies kidd and rj carrying us


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Wright and Collins are doing a fantastic job defensively, I don't know why people only see PPG.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Of course the refs call that a foul. What nonsense


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

wtf


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

bad foul to end the quarter again.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*Halftime*
Nets 51
Raptors 41


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

i love u Nets


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

great half. with vince struggling too.

i am loving the defensive intensity!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

HB said:


> Of course the refs call that a foul. What nonsense


Atleast they couldn't take advantage of it.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

the rebound is ours , damn you refs


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

<table class="bodytext" bgcolor="#dcdcdc" border="0" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1" width="100%"><tbody><tr><td colspan="13" class="head" align="center" bgcolor="#06143f">*NEW JERSEY NETS*</td> </tr> <tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">STARTERS</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Kidd, PG</td><td>18</td><td>1-5</td><td>0-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">2</td><td>4</td><td>11</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Vince Carter, GF</td><td>18</td><td>3-9</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>7</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mikki Moore, FC</td><td>14</td><td>2-6</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-2</td><td align="right">0</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>2</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>5</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Richard Jefferson, SF</td><td>18</td><td>8-10</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>17</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Jason Collins, FC</td><td>15</td><td>2-2</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-2</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>4</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"> <td align="left">BENCH</td> <td width="5%">MIN</td> <td nowrap="nowrap" width="7%">*FGM-A*</td> <td width="7%">3PM-A</td> <td width="7%">FTM-A</td> <td width="6%">OREB</td> <td width="6%">REB</td> <td width="6%">AST</td> <td width="6%">STL</td> <td width="6%">BLK</td> <td width="6%">TO</td> <td width="6%">PF</td> <td width="6%">PTS</td> </tr> <tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Marcus Williams, G</td><td>6</td><td>1-2</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>2</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Hassan Adams, GF</td><td>0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Bostjan Nachbar, SF</td><td>12</td><td>3-8</td><td>1-3</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">0</td><td>1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>7</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Bernard Robinson, GF</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Eddie House, SG</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Antoine Wright, GF</td><td>10</td><td>2-4</td><td>0-1</td><td>0-0</td><td align="right">1</td><td>2</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>0</td><td>4</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Clifford Robinson, FC</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Nenad Krstic, FC</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Josh Boone, FC</td><td>5</td><td>1-1</td><td>0-0</td><td>1-1</td><td align="right">0</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>0</td><td>1</td><td>3</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff" valign="middle"> <td align="left" nowrap="nowrap">Mile Ilic, C</td><td colspan="12" align="center">Has not entered game</td></tr><tr class="xb" align="right" bgcolor="#cccccc"><td colspan="2" align="left">TOTALS</td><td nowrap="nowrap">FGM-A</td><td>3PM-A</td><td>FTM-A</td><td>OREB</td><td>REB</td><td>AST</td><td>STL</td><td>BLK</td><td>TO</td><td>PF</td><td>PTS</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ececec"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*23-47*</td><td>*3-12*</td><td>*2-5*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*21*</td><td>*18*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*5*</td><td>*4*</td><td>*6*</td><td>*51*</td></tr><tr align="right" bgcolor="#ffffff"><td colspan="2" align="left">
</td><td>*48.9%*</td><td>*25.0%*</td><td>*40.0%*</td><td colspan="8">Team TO (pts off): 4 (2)</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## kissmynenads (Jun 23, 2006)

antoine wrights defense was great in the 1st half


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Nachbar and Wright have made a big difference.


----------



## fiElDy (Oct 24, 2005)

http://myp2p.eu/NBA.htm


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Kidd has more assists than the Raptors.


----------



## vincecarterrules (Jul 17, 2005)

fruitcake said:


> frank is a huge idiot
> 
> these raptor commentators are idiots


toyally agree ...leo rautins is a moron...if you listen to what he's saying it's just reptitious crap or blabber....wonder what he'll be saying when the Nets win.


----------



## Eddy15 (Mar 19, 2006)

fieldy you kick ***


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

i like this focus on VC. really opens up the game for our other players.


----------



## NetFan48 (Sep 16, 2006)

Great Game So Far..... I can see where the playoff experience is important.... We played super with BOONE in.... I think VC is going to explode in the 2nd half....GOOOOOOO NNEETTTTSSS !!!!!


----------



## vincecarterrules (Jul 17, 2005)

watch out for Vince on the second half....Bosh can't lead the Raptors through the Second round anyway,that's even if they make it....then watch the Raptors fans turn on Bosh in the future.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

NetFan48 said:


> Great Game So Far..... I can see where the playoff experience is important.... We played super with BOONE in.... I think VC is going to explode in the 2nd half....GOOOOOOO NNEETTTTSSS !!!!!


I agree, big second half for VC. Boone looks serious.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

vincecarterrules said:


> watch out for Vince on the second half....Bosh can't lead the Raptors through the Second round anyway,that's even if they make it....then watch the Raptors fans turn on Bosh in the future.


LOL Bosh has no heart!


----------



## demens (Dec 9, 2006)

Difference between this year and last is the Bench!! great job by your Bench, especially considering NONE of them have any experience at all. stop hating on Marcus, he did good, dont act like Kidd was stoping TJ Ford or Calderon, and they played good D as a group with Marcus in there.

RJ, exellent. Kidd, showing his experience but good god the guy can't shoot for ****. we'll need carter before the game is over, and he doesn't look like he has it tonight.

also, the refs have been good. aside from 2 mmmhhehh calls, letting them play, not too many calls. its good.


----------



## kissmynenads (Jun 23, 2006)

this zone is giving them fits, i like the way everyone is playing except for marcus he just needs to calm down and not force the issue. i know his handle is pretty good but your not splitting 3 defenders


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Anyone else think they really weren't expecting much from RJ?


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Wright playing great. Collins is a monster.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Bill Cartwright is terrifying.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I dread 3rd quarters


----------



## demens (Dec 9, 2006)

anyone suprised Cliff wasn't part of the rotation? or is he hurt? i'm pretty impressed with Frank if he just left him out.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

go nets go


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

RJ is playing amazing. but these refs really hate us. no FT attempts for RJ?


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

GM3 said:


> Anyone else think they really weren't expecting much from RJ?


Probably...it's hard to predict what RJ is going to do on any given night lately.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

GM3 said:


> Anyone else think they really weren't expecting much from RJ?


To be honest, I wasn't either. But its great to see he has really turned it up


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

demens said:


> anyone suprised Cliff wasn't part of the rotation? or is he hurt? i'm pretty impressed with Frank if he just left him out.


BOONE


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

demens said:


> anyone suprised Cliff wasn't part of the rotation? or is he hurt? i'm pretty impressed with Frank if he just left him out.


I don't remember hearing anything about him being hurt, but I may be wrong.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

our youngsters are very tough


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

I think that rebound was the most energy Collins has put out on a play this season.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

grab the damn rebound


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Come on refs


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Why is Carter doing this? drive damnit


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

**** man Vince, forget the jumpers


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Kidd please make it


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

damn it 4-0 raptors run


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

carter can't hit


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

WTH is wrong with you, Vince?


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Carter please play smartly....


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

wtf


----------



## Finchstatic (Dec 24, 2004)

Cmon Vince!! enough with those jumpers


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Big trouble


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

WTF?

Carter sit your *** down man, ****


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

VINCE... calm down i know you could do that..


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

Vince feet were just as set as Bosh's on Vince's charge.


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

These refs are absolutely killing me.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

stupid vince..


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Collins with a BIG basket


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Collins ending the run!


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Collins !!!!!!!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

**** your mother NBA


----------



## Finchstatic (Dec 24, 2004)

Oh no


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

vince was sucking but those refs ****ed him bad on those calls while Bosh wont get his 3 foul the rest of the game


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

Collins for MVP


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

TJ is getting overconfident, lol


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Collins rules


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

roro26 said:


> These refs are absolutely killing me.


I'm surprised that wasn't a foul on RJ for getting in the way of Fords swinging hands.


----------



## Finchstatic (Dec 24, 2004)

Collins!


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

holy **** what a pass holy ****


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Thats an amazing pass

Btw the refs are really making this hard to watch


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Collins has 6 points...who would've expected that coming into this game?


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

That is how Vince should be playing. Show him RJ


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

go nets go nets gogogoogogogogo


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

CMON NETS WIN THIS DAMN GAME. CMON 

i love this team


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Rj!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> Collins has 6 points...who would've expected that coming into this game?


If you had bet me he'd get 6 points in the whole series, I would have had to think about it.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

kidd to rj


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

RJ you are not a bum.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

RJ for 3


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

RJ is stepping up, great to see. Refs are sucking such a huge dino dick right now


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Rj Again !!!!!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Come on Boki!

your better than that!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

welcome back, RJ. We've missed you.


----------



## Finchstatic (Dec 24, 2004)

RJ's the man!


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

Carter needs to grow some serious balls like RJ, and Kidd before he decides he can lead a team anywhere.. Thank god RJ and Kidd has come to play..


----------



## kissmynenads (Jun 23, 2006)

great job RJ


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

RJ >>> G.Wallace + DENG + rejklfj;ajf;af;


----------



## vincecarterrules (Jul 17, 2005)

Bosh CRYING to the refs.....it's a playoff game....there will be non calls just like they did to the Nets...get some experience !


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Collins 6 Nesto 2. Game on.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

So to make Vince play like crap, all a team has to do is put him on the spot. lol

Man, Vince has really disappointed me today


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

go nets go

let's go nets


----------



## kissmynenads (Jun 23, 2006)

AIFAN3 said:


> Carter needs to grow some serious balls like RJ, and Kidd before he decides he can lead a team anywhere.. Thank god RJ and Kidd has come to play..



VC will turn it around in the 4th, maybe watching the way rj attacks will show him, what we need from him in the fourth


----------



## vincecarterrules (Jul 17, 2005)

Go Rj Go !!!!!!!!!


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

will the real vince carter please stand up?


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

cmon refs, your better than that...everytime Ford gets breathe on, they call a foul...
meanwhile when there's a battle for loose ball and Nets get hacked...no call...cmon


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

When are we gonna see Boone?


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

What Boki?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Thats my only problem with Kidd, he rarely contests shots anymore


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

What a move by Boki...nicely done.

Jackson said it...RJ is playing Carters roll, Boki is playing RJs.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Kidd w/ 13 assists


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

the nets withou VC is much better now.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

boki mikki good


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

nets gogoogogogogogoogogogo


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Kidd 2 pts-6 rebounds- 13 assists.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

damn you Parker


----------



## vincecarterrules (Jul 17, 2005)

how the hell does Leo Rautins know what's going in the Raptors players head...?wow,he must have some psychic ability....he actually knows what Ford is thinking....


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

jason kidd is a god.

i really think we should stop bashing our players now that its the playoffs. fact of the matter is we need everybody clicking to win this series, so Vince didnt have a good game today, RJ and Kidd stepped it up. VC will step it up next game.


----------



## kissmynenads (Jun 23, 2006)

i noticed when ever i switch to espn the raptors go on and whenever i watch the game on yes we go on a run. so i guess i wont be watching the game in HD anymore


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Raps would be lost w/o Ford.


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

jarkid said:


> boki mikki good


Maybe Vince should be Vinci for 1 game.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd for three!


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

J Kidd with the 3!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

kidd you are number 1


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Noodfan said:


> Maybe Vince should be Vinci for 1 game.


:laugh:


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Hey Marcus smiling!


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Kidd I cant even describe it, great player

Just look at the refs with another stupid call


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

aw crap


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Marcus and Vince are very easygoing ~~~~~


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Under 4 remaining, 10 point game, GO NETS


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Make the right calls ref, makke the right calls. Whats a loose ball foul anymore


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Bosh has 3 !!! Woopie !!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Third on Bosh...gotta get him back into foul trouble.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

be careful of your pass


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Kidd again!

Foot on the line, but still.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Vintage Kidd, right here folks


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I wish the Lakers had Jason Kidd...


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

lol Raptors pretending to be tough


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Boone!!!


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Get Wright back in on Parker


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

That block was pretty awesome, I gotta give ford some credit there.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I cant take it man, I cant take this horrible officiating


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

The obligitory Raps start getting calls run.


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

refs are making me hate nba


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

GM3 said:


> Get Wright back in on Parker


I agree...he was getting it done in the first half.


----------



## Finchstatic (Dec 24, 2004)

kidd and RJ ****** great


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

WTF

That was clean refs


----------



## kissmynenads (Jun 23, 2006)

What a B.S. call on Moore


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

less contact than Ford's "block"


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Wright on!!!


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

One three pointer and 2 more rbs from Kidd, Nets win, what a great start it would be.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Whoo wright with the pretty turn around J


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Wright is playing a very good game today.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

WTF

that was clean


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

three quarters, three fouls with a second or so left. :sigh:


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

i hate anthony parker


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

*End of the 3rd*
Nets 78
Raptors 65


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

why have all of our boards been someone tipping it to another player?


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Go Nets!!!!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

our youngsters are very very very very nice.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

I only want to see Carter if RJ gets cold.


----------



## vincecarterrules (Jul 17, 2005)

Ford may be a bright spot for the Raptors,Vince may suck.....But the NETS are winning !!!!!!!


----------



## Finchstatic (Dec 24, 2004)

VC Time


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

maybe we should bench Vince for the next game :lol:


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Vµ©#Å†° said:


> why have all of our boards been someone tipping it to another player?


Because we don't have a designated rebounder. They are always expecting Kidd to rebound


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

Even if Carter plays 12 mins in the 4th he will be played 33 mins. One possitive side for next game.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

If Vince gets back in the game, he should be more of a distributor and forget about scoring


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

GM3 said:


> I only want to see Carter if RJ gets cold.


Yeah...RJ has got the hot hand, they gotta keep feeding him.

Not that Carter getting involved in the offense would be bad, but I'm afraid that they might try too hard to get him going...keep getting him the ball and letting him shoot when they aren't falling.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Wright has 6 pts 2 rbs 1 stl 1 blk


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Finchstatic said:


> VC Time


and the Nets probably don't even need it.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Hey guests!

Sign up and join in the discussion!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

i love you Nets


----------



## vincecarterrules (Jul 17, 2005)

Bosh is not getting it done ....must suck to go to a home game and lose....told you guys Bosh sucks .


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Good D Boone


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Boone with some nice D on Bosh right there. Can't expect that all the time, but it's good to see the young guy play well.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Why is Marcus shooting so much


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

s t o p shooting carter


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

marcus should make that


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

good D boone


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Bosh is a lanky mofo


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

0 FTA for Vince. This is a playoff game! come on


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

slow it


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Dumb dumb dumb

RJ should have started and they should have kept going to him.


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

At least Carter isn't smiling.. At least he knows he's stinking up the joint.. Kinda like game 1 last years when the Nets played the Pacers.. VC came out aggressive game 2..


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh man, the fans are so baiting Carter. Bad news


----------



## kissmynenads (Jun 23, 2006)

wow he was fouled then took 3 steps and the count the shot


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vince is out of it, this are wide open shots he is bricking


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

damn u bosh


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

How hard was that!?


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Carter lays one in


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

kissmynenads said:


> wow he was fouled then took 3 steps and the count the shot


Yeah, I was gonna say...that was a pretty ridiculous continuation.


----------



## Kidd's Nets (Jun 10, 2006)

who would have thunk it? jason collins is leading the league in FG% in the post-season.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

VC stop shooting damn u


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

at least vince has blocked 3 shots


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

jasonskills yes


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Put back RJ Frank, bring back Kidd. Whats wrong with this Frank guy


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

jasonskills said:


> who would have thunk it? jason collins is leading the league in FG% in the post-season.


Stop Lying.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Marcus williams showing signs of Zoran Planinic. Jeez slow it down a bit


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Carter made it


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Our youngens are showing their inexperience now.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

How about someone defends Parker, and not let him be wide open from three and have the only hope be Collins running halfway across the court to get to him.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

I hope we stay w/ the second unit for a little longer


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

we absolutely have to boo bosh on every possession in new jersey. his lack of experience is showing.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Nets youngsters

Marcus Wright Boone

go nets


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

fruitcake said:


> we absolutely have to boo bosh on every possession in new jersey. his lack of experience is showing.


Lol. You are in Toronto!


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

good D by Marcus so far.


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

Seriously get Kidd and RJ in the game..


----------



## kissmynenads (Jun 23, 2006)

SetShotWilly said:


> Marcus williams showing signs of *zoran* Planinic. Jeez slow it down a bit


wow i havent heard that name in a while. he's not playing that bad


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Another Rebound for Kidd


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

lol vince has to get completley mugged to get a call


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

RJ back in


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

About time! Carter


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

You know

Vince should have been attacking the whole time, I dont care if he finishes with 40, no excuse.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

VC finally got the call


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Whatever, we're winning this one.


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Under 8 to play

8 point Nets lead.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This sucks


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

**** your mother calderon


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

what is this bull****?


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

cmon nets...


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

**** your mother toronto


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

Looks bad :S


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

And this is where Toronto's inexperience is going to come back and hurt them...they're celebrating WAY too early.


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

what a ****ing nightmare are u kidding me. i thought we were the veteran team my god


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Oh man, this is going down to the wire.

4 point game.

5:55 to play


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

We need Boki.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

**** your mother **** **** ****


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

jerkstore said:


> what is this bull****?


Vince happens!


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

RJ choking now.. They can't go to VC cause he's no in it.. Where are the Nets going to get offense?


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Carter should sit on the bench.

GO Kidd and RJ


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

It's cool this is all a trick the ref's are playing on us.


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

With Rj slowly going down, there is only captain left to save us.


----------



## NoWright4U (Nov 27, 2005)

Take Collins out of there please. PUT M OOREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!


----------



## kissmynenads (Jun 23, 2006)

we need to keep the defense up so put wright back in the game. our defense created points in the 1st half we shouldnt abandon that with the hope that vc can turn into mj in the final 6


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

we need the defense....... ANTOINE WRIGHT


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Vince was a difference maker, for the other team.

Frank is an idiot for not sticking with RJ in the 4th, now he got cold. He also waited too long to get Nachbar in the game.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Chokezilla

Lead Entire Game And Lose At End


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Noodfan said:


> With Rj slowly going down, there is only captain left to save us.


You're a Raptor fan at heart aren't you.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

GM3 said:


> Vince was a difference maker, for the other team.
> 
> Frank is an idiot for not sticking with RJ in the 4th, now he got cold. He also waited too long to get Nachbar in the game.


Now he's cold? Because he sat down for a couple minutes to get a break? Most of his points have come on the fast break and have been dunks and lay-ups, how do you get cold on dunks and lay ups?


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

C'mon.. NEW JERSEY


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Please make the FTs


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carter15 where have you been!


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Carter15Nets said:


> Chokezilla
> 
> Lead Entire Game And Lose At End


Dude, this is why you're on my ignore list.


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

That was a good defensive play to get the ball.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

GM3 said:


> Carter15 where have you been!


He only shows up when Nets start losing


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

VC finally pumped a fake !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Game Calderon Ends Our Year


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

it's cool.


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

jerkstore said:


> You're a Raptor fan at heart aren't you.


Thats a little harsh thing to say isn't it?


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I cant watch anymore


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Lol Lead Whole Game And Then Lose At End


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

calderon go to hell


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Lol What is going on in Vince's head?


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Ason Ki

No J No D


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Vince sucks


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Good pass Jose.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Nets Up 15 In 4th

Now 1


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

damn it


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Nightmare

Vc 4 For 18


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Carter man, just get out.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Carter should on the bench


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

nice pass calderon


----------



## vincecarterrules (Jul 17, 2005)

cool pass by Calderon !


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Vince is scared of booing lmfao


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

we should bench carter damn u carter


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Vince is gonna push this into a miracle 3 situation. I don't know why, but he will.


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

carter you ar a ****eing disgrace


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

F This Team To Hell


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

shut the **** up everybody, lets win this ****ing game


----------



## Charlie Brown (Oct 22, 2002)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heimlich_maneuver

Anyone know it?

The Nets need it right now.


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Tie Game After Free Throws

Biggest Choke Job In Nba History

Yankees Last Night Now This


Im Disgusted


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

carter needs to be benched. hes hurting the team badly. he keeps on throwing up brick after brick, too stpuid to DRIVE when hes like 0-4938504958904 on jumpers


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Carter15Nets said:


> F This Team To Hell


calm down pal.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

If a guy can't handle a bunch of teenagers booing him, he will never win in his life


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

we need jason kidd to take over the game...

**** your mother toronto


----------



## NoWright4U (Nov 27, 2005)

FRANK HAPPENS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Why does Frank let VC take those jumpers?????????? F U FRANK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

The Nets are choking hard.. Especially Carter.. the guy needs to grow some serious balls before game 2


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

If the Nets lose, its on Frank as much as it is on Carter.

He went away from what was working through 3 periods and tried to force Carter into the game. Nachbar sat out too long and Wright our best perimeter defender sits when Calderon and Parker begin to hit.


----------



## Vuchato (Jan 14, 2006)

Vince is sucking because he wants to dominate in OT/shoot the game winner


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

F U ... Why Does Vc Take Those Shots, F U.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Vµ©#Å†° said:


> Vince is sucking because he wants to dominate in OT/shoot the game winner


I love fantasies


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

huuuge three from Boki.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I knew Boki would mae it


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nachbar!


----------



## dfunk15 (Mar 24, 2006)

Blame Vince all you want since he is sucking balls today but Kidds man on man defense is almost equally brutal


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Boki, you are the wind beneath my wings.


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Where would this team be without Boki?


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Bokbobkbkbkbbobbbo


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Everybody do the Boki!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

jerkstore said:


> Boki, you are the wind beneath my wings.



:laugh:


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

boki you are my favorite net who reserves


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Frank signaling the 5 point lead.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

GM3 said:


> Everybody do the Boki!


Boki keeps rubbing his neck...hope that isn't something that keeps bothering him.


----------



## vincecarterrules (Jul 17, 2005)

Raptors are choking....


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

Nachbar has been having neck problems for weeks now, not good.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

win this win this


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Way to go Vince


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

cmon nets close this ****ing game out


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Big basket for Vince right there...1:18 left, up by 7.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

atta girl Bosh.


----------



## fiElDy (Oct 24, 2005)

Nachbar for president


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

boki you are the man i love you


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

This is the reason why the Vince isos from on top work. I wish Vince had been doing this all game, but hey this is when the game matters the most


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

good job vince


----------



## kissmynenads (Jun 23, 2006)

welcome to the game VC glad you finally decided to show up


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Can we build a Boki shrine?


----------



## vincecarterrules (Jul 17, 2005)

Raptors getting worried about Vince.....time out called.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Now if we could just hit some outside bombs....


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Omg Vince!

Up 7 Cmon!!!!!!!! 1:18 Play D


----------



## NoWright4U (Nov 27, 2005)

VC in the clutch!!!!!

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

HB said:


> Can we build a Boki shrine?


I'm thinking we call them the Brooklyn Bokis.


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

fiElDy said:


> Nachbar for president


LOL I used to say this for Lemmy but it fits better for Boki I guess.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

stop isos, vc


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

We Lose Bosh And 1 In 3 Seconds


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

come on, no need for this.

- GM3


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

where is clifford robinson ???????????????


----------



## SetShotWilly (Jan 19, 2006)

Mikki!!!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

mikki!!


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Mikki Will Choke Now


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

nice D moore


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Kidd flirting w/ a triple double, what's new?


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

HB said:


> Can we build a Boki shrine?


http://www.basketballforum.com/new-jersey-nets/354547-get-my-poster-boki-edition.html


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Moooooooooooooooooooooooore


----------



## NoWright4U (Nov 27, 2005)

MARRY ME MOOREEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

:yay: :yay: :yay: :yay: :yay:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Parker is really good


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Oh man...Vince has gotta hit these FTs


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

Vc Misses Both And They Hit A 3


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

**** defense


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

jerkstore said:


> Kidd flirting w/ a triple double, what's new?


7 points, 10 rebounds, 15 assists. 

He should have more than 10 points, but he missed a ton of open shots.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

**** your mother, dfense !!!! calderon can u go to hell??


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

bah. 1 of 2 still makes it a 4 point game...the 5 points would have been nice though.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

go to hell calderon


----------



## XRay34 (Nov 2, 2005)

F This Team We Will Lose


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Raps can't win. I'd be willing to call it here.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

F this team

I agree with you 

Carter15Nets


----------



## kindred (Dec 26, 2004)

Well gg


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

That was a bad choice of shot for the Raptors...fadeaway three running away from the hoop when they are being defended tightly. They could have got something better then that.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

hahahahah air ball

go to hell you


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Smitch with a horrible play call


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

make your damn free throws, understand???????????????????


----------



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

It's ove baby! Nets take game 1

Nets 96
Toronto 91

Vince Carter's Net playoff debut will come at Game 2!


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Nets 1, Raps 0!

They needed to get atleast one of the games here, and they got that done already. It'd be huge if they can take game 2 too.


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Kidd is 2 shy of a tri-dub


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I love that feeling when it feels like all the air has been sucked out of a building


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Kidd 1/8 from the 3pt line

damn


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

Oh sweep


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

Countdown: 15


----------



## jerkstore (Nov 3, 2006)

did we just win?


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

sweep them damn it


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

Thank god the Nets got stops .. And thank you for BOKI!


----------



## Finchstatic (Dec 24, 2004)

its okay raps fans VC had a bad game. you all got your money's worth


----------



## roro26 (Feb 7, 2005)

I don't care if VC had a bad game, it's a W.

1-0 NETS


----------



## vincecarterrules (Jul 17, 2005)

pathetic...Raptors lose even if Vince has a **** game.


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

well all i know is, carter needs to apoligize to his entire team, and redeem himself in game 2. boki, kidd, rj saved his ***, although the 4th qas pretty brutal for everyone.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

I can't believe how unsettled some of you guys get. I thought it was pretty obvious the Nets were going to win throughout the 4th quarter. The Raptors would have won today if they had any ounce of experience...but when they're celebrating when they're down 8 points still, well you know they're just not readdy to win playoff games yet.


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

BOKI is the man


----------



## AIFAN3 (Sep 17, 2005)

Nachbar made the biggest shot of the game.. But the Nets can't have to many games like that from VC.. He needs to get tougher than what he showed today..


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

I am worried about Ford and Calderon, those guys were unstoppable. Hopefully Frank cant devise a way to stop them running wild on the Nets


----------



## Noodfan (Jun 25, 2005)

Raps had 19 ast with 14 TO. And VC owes Toronto fans a great game. It will just get better.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

elsaic15 said:


> well all i know is, carter needs to apoligize to his entire team, and redeem himself in game 2. boki, kidd, rj saved his ***, although the 4th qas pretty brutal for everyone.


:lol::lol:


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Regarding Vince, I wish he played the way he did in the 4th all game. It was frustrating watching him today. Hopefully he redeems himself next game


----------



## jarkid (Jun 30, 2005)

go Bulls go


----------



## elsaic15 (May 24, 2006)

the only good thing to come out of this, carter stunk up the place, and we were still able to win. the bad...carter obviously, and that we stopped playing D in the 4th and almost choked ANOTHER huge double diget lead away to an 'inexperienced' team. to tell the truth, we're the ones that looked like amateurs in the 4th today


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Good job guys, i was rooting for the Nets!!!


----------



## jirohkanzaki (Aug 4, 2005)

HB said:


> I am worried about Ford and Calderon, those guys were unstoppable. Hopefully Frank cant devise a way to stop them running wild on the Nets


parker has a lot more experience than calderon.

calderon got too excited after hitting big shots and made a stupid error passing to someone on the raps bench...lost his confidence and never recovered and became a non-factor the rest of the game.


----------

